# Paphiopedilum gigantifolium



## bigleaf (Apr 19, 2017)

Paphiopedilum gigantifolium buds watch

It takes 2 years for the new growth to mature. I was keeping an eye on this new growth 2 weeks ago - then I got busy. Just yesterday I noticed the tall inflorescence and buds that appeared out of no where. 

I have this growing side by side with rothschildianum.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 19, 2017)

Cool. I'm looking forward to seeing the bloom pics.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 19, 2017)

P. gigantifolium in bud - that's very exciting. Good luck!
BTW whats the leafspan of your plant?


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 19, 2017)

Not many people can have/grow this one...congrats!


----------



## JAB (Apr 19, 2017)

What makes it a pain Tom?


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 19, 2017)

JAB said:


> What makes it a pain Tom?



It is because of the plant size. Certainly it is not a plant for a small gh or under artificial light.


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 19, 2017)

I am always be excited by a flowering gigantifolium. What is the LS of your plant? It seems that you grow it under very intense light so that the leave's color turned yellowish. 

Let me also share my pool of gigas, although I grow it under relatively strong light, the leaves are still in dark green color, firm and very "fat". I love the leave's shape of this wonderful species. 2 of them have just put off its spike now. Let me see their performance this year.


----------



## troy (Apr 19, 2017)

Sweet!!! Keep posting!!!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 20, 2017)

Well grown plant. Best wishe for a good blooming


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2017)

so well grown


----------



## JAB (Apr 20, 2017)

Bummer.... I'll need a greenhouse is what you are saying.


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you everyone.

This will be second time this plant flowers. It bloomed in 2015. Common for multiflora species needing time to develop a new growth to mature size, so it skipped a year. I'm relatively new to grow paphs so my observations and experiences are limited.

Re yellowing leaves, this plant is in a 5 inch pot - hanging to save bench space - but most importantly air movement. Needless to say my greenhouse is very crowded like any orchid addict could relate.

I'm not sure if yellow leaves is due to too much light (yes, it is getting a lot of light) or because it hasn't been repotted or if it doesn't get enough water or fertilizer. It's hanging so when I water, not really possible to check every plant if media is dry or not. On average I water paph twice times a week because they are in bark. My feeling is that I tend to underwater.

I don't have high expectation of this year's bloom that its going to be that much better than before. I'm just happy that it flowers. I was watching the new growth getting larger - and was hoping to see new bloom this year. Then I got busy - and there they are -
new buds that seem to appear overnight. Maybe I can try a little bit harder to grow it better - so I wont' lose old growth at the expense of a new growth. I mean, our goal is to have a really big plant blooming on multiple growths.

Leaf span is not too big. Within 36 inches I think. I will measure it when I take an update photo. This plant is smaller than Paphiopedilum Lebeau 'Hsiao' AM/AOS. I like big plants.


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 20, 2017)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> This will be second time this plant flowers. It bloomed in 2015. Common for multiflora species needing time to develop a new growth to mature size, so it skipped a year. I'm relatively new to grow paphs so my observations and experiences are limited.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply. I also like big plant too, so that most of my collections are multiflorals. But I am not sure about the current health condition of this flowering giga, it seems the leaves are very "thin" and the plant is a bit thirsty by noting the winkle patterns of the leaves. To my understanding, a healthy giga leaves shall be wide, firm and pain.


----------



## bigleaf (May 3, 2017)

Paphiopedilum gigantifolium - 36 inches leaf span. Leaf width 3.75 inches. 2 flowers 3 buds. No scent detected. Inflorescence is over 36 inches and growing!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 3, 2017)

Gasp! That's a plant that makes a statement.

Does anybody know if there reports of this species being fragrant?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2017)

So jealous!


----------



## GuRu (May 4, 2017)

First two flowers open - great !


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Rare indeed!


----------



## blondie (May 4, 2017)

Wonderful lovely plant and flowers


----------



## Camellkc (May 7, 2017)

Wry nice clone! I am looking forward for mine which will bloom shortly.


----------



## bigleaf (May 15, 2017)

Photo update. 

Paphiopedilum gigantifolium


----------



## Ryan Young (May 15, 2017)

Cute Little cuttlefish like flowers, I'd like to add one to my small collection but have to make space first! 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 15, 2017)

Very neat. Time to take pictures of the whole plant and spike.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2017)

Impressive. I like how they are opened all at once. Those petals are a hoot!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (May 16, 2017)

Beautiful display of flowers. Congrats


----------



## gego (May 16, 2017)

Those dorsal are very protective of the pouch. Or maybe making sure pollination happens. Congrats for the culture. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## bigleaf (May 17, 2017)

Thank you everyone. I'm pleased with this year's bloom. I hope I'm able to preserve the older growth as time goes. It would be nice to have a specimen plant flowering on multiple growths years from now.


----------



## Tom499 (May 17, 2017)

Wow!!


----------



## h_mossy (May 19, 2017)

bigleaf said:


> Paphiopedilum gigantifolium - 36 inches leaf span. Leaf width 3.75 inches. 2 flowers 3 buds. No scent detected. Inflorescence is over 36 inches and growing!


36" ?!? WOW what a whopper! 

I wonder what would be an interesting cross with this monster. The Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer came out rather interesting. For that cross, the Paph gigantifolium curly petals made the Paph. sanderianum petals have wider curls than normal, and it was attractive. I wonder what Paph. kolopakingii would do if crossed with this. Smaller blooms, but more of them, and maybe opening at the same time. The possible petal shape would be a mystery, though. What do you think would happen if crossed with PEOY? Huge plant with long stately blooms with a hint of twist in the petals?


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2017)

Don't ask, just cross.


----------

